# I'm sorry!! Since it does not say, please allow.



## LIcaon (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Fusion (Apr 29, 2003)

ummm yeah ok, whats all this who ha about then, some 1 explain why this guy is making no sence


----------



## exodia (Apr 29, 2003)

Maybe because he's from japan.

.::Exodia::.


----------



## Vanion (Apr 29, 2003)

What is he talking about???


----------



## Squiffy (Apr 30, 2003)

My guess is that its some irc thing and he got banned from the channel??
I dunno.

-EDIT
Yep Zinoz is an automatic fserve downloader.


----------



## SPPowah (Apr 30, 2003)

He says that he gots a ban on that Fserve, and he writes the MAC (it´s a kind of internal IP´s of the Cable-modems, and routers) I think he wants to tell this Fserve to remove the ban... What i dunno is why he writes the MAC adresses and not the IP...

Edit-Looks like he has been banned ´cause of his script...I supose... hehe


----------



## LIcaon (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## Smiths (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## SMN (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah.  Must be something about being banned in IRC

I have no clue either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's trying to say it in English (using the bad translator) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone speaking Japanese in the house could you step out and give this guy a hand please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





After reading his 1st post the 2nd time....
I think what he was trying to say was he was trying (testing to be exact) something out (he said something about a trial) and he got banned (for using it I guess).  It now is uninstalled from his IRC software and he's asking for an un-banned.
Whatever after that must be his IP information


----------



## KiVan (Apr 30, 2003)

if you are still experiencing the problem /query KiVan  i will try to fix it..

bye


----------



## LIcaon (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## Smiths (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## T-hug (Apr 30, 2003)

Zinoz and IRCap users are permbanned automatically.

Remove the script, and /msg speechles to be removed from perm banned list.


----------



## LIcaon (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## SMN (Apr 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Apr 30 2003 said:


> Remove the script, and /msg speechles to be removed from perm banned list.


I believe once someone gets banned, he/she can't even get on the channel.  How can one message ops of one channel when he/she can't even log on ?


----------



## T-hug (Apr 30, 2003)

Okay, someone help me out here plz.


----------



## Smiths (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## T-hug (Apr 30, 2003)

QUOTE(SMN @ Apr 30 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Apr 30 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Remove the script, and /msg speechles to be removed from perm banned list.
> ...


When you /msg or /query someone, it is to forwarded to the nick on that server, not channel.

So there will only be one person on the whole server with that nick, or none at all.


----------



## LIcaon (May 2, 2003)




----------



## zenda80 (Jun 1, 2003)

LOL


----------



## LIcaon (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Opium (Jun 1, 2003)

right...................(backs away slowly and runs)


----------



## MooCow (Jun 1, 2003)

oh no... scary Japanese writing!


----------



## Inu268 (Jun 3, 2003)

man i'm scared.....


----------



## CLu` (Jun 6, 2003)

Everything can read mess I have confuse don't if understand...


----------



## Tigerbite (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## CLu` (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh ok now I understand heh heh

That was really confusing though.


----------



## Smiths (Jun 6, 2003)

umm or not... i can't believe you all dug up an old topic.
especially since i described the translation earlier in posts as well. i swear, if it isn't in english you all have to say something.


----------

